# Do You Like Indian Food?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Indian food can taste quite pungent but with the right dishes it can be an experience. My limited experience with Indian food is mostly with curries, which often tend to be too hot and spicy to my liking.

You?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

*breathes in*

CURRY!



















Just the thought of it makes me hungry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only know Chicken Vindaloo, so Unsure or indifferent


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love Mushroom Bhuna. My local restaurant serves a dairy free Mushroom Kashmiri which is very fruity.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I do like Indian food, in general - though like the OP, I sometimes find curries too 'hot' for me, so I voted 'it depends what I order'.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I only know Chicken *Vindaloo,* so Unsure or indifferent


Too hot for me.

Madras is my limit.

Not that there is a competition. Generally I prefer milder dishes like Dupiaza or Kurma.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

I cook it and I love to eat it. But as with any cuisine, there's things I don't eat.

Had curried food on consecutive nights at the weekend, eating at the in-laws and then at a restaurant. Potato, spinach, chicken, lentils, chickpeas, lamb, naan, poppadoms...etc etc.

Probably my favourite!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's the best. For many years I refused to cook anything else, just because it's the best. These days I cook quite a bit of other styles as well, but I still think that Indian cuisine is the best.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I do like Indian food, in general - though like the OP, I sometimes find curries too 'hot' for me, so I voted 'it depends what I order'.


Exactly my thoughts. Main dish Indian food needs to be eaten with rice and or the Indian breads.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I am quite fond of it. We do not have a large Indian/Pakistani population here so there are not that many places to get it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep threatening to try it, but when I venture out, the allure of a hamburger usually veers me away.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> I am quite fond of it. We do not have a large Indian/Pakistani population here so there are not that many places to get it.


For 3 years we lived in Slough, which had & has a large population of British Asians, and there was a choice of lovely foods on offer. I really missed this when we went to Norfolk - which has other charms, however.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like pretty much every Indian dish I've had.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

I can't stand it. Of course, I think Taco Bell is too spicy, so that might add some perspective.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> Too hot for me.
> 
> Madras is my limit.
> 
> Not that there is a competition. Generally I prefer milder dishes like Dupiaza or Kurma.


Make sure you have a cup nice white yogurt afterwards , helps you calm down the stomach.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

If I may add a pinch of pedantry to this gently simmering melange, yes I love Indian food and I also love Kashmiri, Pakistani and Bengali food. Most of the 'Indian' restaurants in the UK serve Bengali recipes and others carefully describe themselves as Kashmiri cuisine. I had monkfish and spinach bhuna last night - that qualifies as 'fusion' cooking!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I love Indian food. There is an Indian restaurant in town that has Monday and Tuesday night buffets; one evening vegetarian, the other with meat or fish. My wife (vegetarian) and I (situational vegetarian*) attend the veggie one as an occasional treat. 

When we first arrived in Columbus, it was pretty much a cowtown, especially for a big city, with only a handful of decent restaurants, and I refer to the 5 fingered hand. But over years, a steady influx of international connections have been taking place, bringing numerous people of many cultures for business and academic purposes who have definitely influenced the local scene, especially in restaurants. It took several decades, but we went, literally, from 2 decent mainstream, maybe three acceptable Chinese and 1 awful Mexican restaurants in town, to scores of places serving high quality domestic and international cuisine. It's a good time in Columbus to dine out. 


*I'll eat anything, but due to my wife's preferences at home, very little meat. She's okay with dairy products, though. Suits me.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like Indian rice, it's quite aromatic.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like Vietnamese, and authentic Chinese food. Not the greased up version for the American palate that they serve at those cheap buffets.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> *breathes in*
> 
> CURRY!
> 
> ...


Those pics make me hungry. My favorite Indian place closed down a couple of years ago though.
I just need a zantac the size of a baseball after a good Indian meal though.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Those pictures are very colorful and appetizing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm game for most Indian Subcontinental food but in the UK some popular dishes were contrived to cater for the less discerning punter and many dishes seem to be variations on pretty much the same theme. The mild and sickly-sweet version of Korma which is popular here is absolutely revolting. Most 'Indian' restaurants and takeaways in the UK are actually Pakistani or Bangladeshi so there are many regional varieties which are either not available or at best inauthentic approximations (even though many are still delicious). Because of the country's enormous culinary diversity I suppose I'd have to go to India in order to sample some of the more genuine cuisine.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

You know that "Indian" food is ubiquitous in the UK when you discover a Nepalese restaurant in Lerwick in Shetland, an archipelago about 100 miles off the north-east tip of Scotland. And it's very good too, making liberal use of the local lamb supply. A true cultural synthesis.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I do. I love the elaborate combinations of spices. I've made a number of Indian dishes myself (many of them Punjabi, which I learned from my friend). I love anything with coriander and saffron and all that in it. And I love that many of the dishes are vegetarian or vegan.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I love it.
We were very lucky, when we moved into our present house.
There was a lovely, Indian family next door. Naz used to bring round some of her food.
It was heaven and the "real" food, not the type most restaurants serve up.
They moved to a larger house when her twins were born, miss them.
We have found a small cafe/restaurant, close by that only serves vegetarian food (we are both veggies) it's fantastic.
I have got quite friendly with the owner, its the food her mother taught her to cook when she was a youngster.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes I like Indian Food, particularly when served by a Chinaman.......


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

cwarchc said:


> [...] It was heaven and the "real" food, not the type most restaurants serve up.[...]
> They moved to a larger house when her twins were born, miss them.


Yes, most of what is on sale to the public is Anglo-Indian (if read as the Indian subcontinent) food, which can still be very interesting, but we knew a Bangladeshi doctor's family who lived near us for a while, and F.'s cooking was completely different from anything I'd eaten in a restaurant - subtle and aromatic and not chilli dominated.

The most authentic restaurant 'Indian food' I've had is in Bradford. I've had no luck in Brick Lane (London).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lately a lot of attention has been paid to turmeric as an ingredient that helps the brain or helps ward off dementia. 
TVox, I would be interested to know your opinion on that? :tiphat:


----------



## peggyfletcher (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah. I like Indian food so much.


----------



## peggyfletcher (Mar 27, 2017)

http://www.dostanacalgary.com/ . Very tasty food here.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Haan, bhai! Best eaten with the hands.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

The two times I've ever been to an Indian restaurant were both great experiences. As s side note, I'm happy that we have a very good Thai place here in town.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I like Indian food. Chicken Tika, Nan and Saffron Rice.....sooooo nice!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Haan, bhai! Best eaten with the hands.


Spoken like a true connoisseur.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I love Indian food, particularly samosas, palak paneer, and chicken biryani. I've never tried cooking any of these dishes myself, but I often buy these items in the form of frozen meals--I particularly recommend the brands Saffron Road, Amy's Kitchen and Sukhi's Gourmet Indian Foods.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Totenfeier said:


> The two times I've ever been to an Indian restaurant were both great experiences. As s side note, I'm happy that we have a very good Thai place here in town.


I'm glad you had a good time. Nobody wants to see anyone saffron when they eat.

I'd love to go out to eat but I'm so Thai-ed up posting, it's impossible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like Indian food but unfortunately _nan _of their restaurants are near me.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


> I like Indian rice, it's quite aromatic.


I once went to a Domino's Pizza in Mumbai many years ago (late 1990s). I'd say that their pepperoni pizza was quite good. Better than American Domino's. The pepperonis had more flavor. There were a couple of other local pizza chains that were pretty good too. That, and plain Basmati rice, are about the extent of Indian food that I like. The smell of Indian food is enough to make the paint on the walls peel off. Ugh. It just lingers on for days. No thanks.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I love Indian food.....it might be my single favorite cuisine. I like the creamier curries, whether it's with cream cream or coconut cream or whatever.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I could live exclusively off Indian food. My relationship with it at this point is a marriage.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Chicken Tikka Marsala, garlic/butter naan, and veggie Samosa for appetizers. MMMMMMM!!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love those vegetable Samosa (as long as not too hot/spicy).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Vindaloo for me sometimes even Zindaloo for that extra bite


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm game for most Indian Subcontinental food but in the UK some popular dishes were contrived to cater for the less discerning punter and many dishes seem to be variations on pretty much the same theme. The mild and sickly-sweet version of Korma which is popular here is absolutely revolting. Most 'Indian' restaurants and takeaways in the UK are actually Pakistani or Bangladeshi so there are many regional varieties which are either not available or at best inauthentic approximations (even though many are still delicious). Because of the country's enormous culinary diversity I suppose I'd have to go to India in order to sample some of the more genuine cuisine.


I note you're from Worcestershire so, if you haven't already, I strongly recommend you try Ashley's in Worcester itself. Perhaps I should declare an interest in that the owners are friends of mine, but just about everyone who's ever gone there on my recommendation keeps going back. As indeed do I. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I note you're from Worcestershire so, if you haven't already, I strongly recommend you try Ashley's in Worcester itself. Perhaps I should declare an interest in that the owners are friends of mine, but just about everyone who's ever gone there on my recommendation keeps going back. As indeed do I. :tiphat:


I haven't eaten there for well over 20 years! As I recall Ashley's was the first Balti house to open in Worcester and I remember it being massively popular in the early days when such places were a novelty - to get a proper Balti back then you had to go to the Birmingham/Black Country area. Happy memories of table-sized nan bread and bringing in your own beer... Glad to hear the place is still doing well - thanks for your post.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

You'd find it very different these days. 20 years ago it was a cheap and cheerful studenty sort of place (ironically enough, before there were as many students in the city as there are today with the University up and running). Now it's an Indian restaurant on the usual pattern (Bangladeshi-owned of course  ) and my pals have spiffed it up quite a bit compared with its previous incarnation, but the prices are no higher than you'll find elsewhere whereas the quality certainly is.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I like Indian food well enough, some of the dishes though (rice puddings, other desserts) I just can't stand.


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't know Indian food very well, but I like it. I don't know whether it's my favourite food but I think tastes very interesting, it's the most interesting food. I am also in an Indian shop and tried this and that but I don't know how to cook Indian. But certain things I tried.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I like Indian food well enough, some of the dishes though (rice puddings, other desserts) I just can't stand.


TBH I'm not a huge fan of their desserts either (though I don't have that much of a sweet tooth anyway). I'm sorry to say I once made a friend choke on hers, when she was having something called a Lassi and I suggested it contained essence of collie dog. Come to think of it, this was over your side of the pond at a place called the Bombay Club in DC.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

My wife and I love Indian food. Tomorrow is her birthday, so it's off to Rasoi in Pawtucket, RI., about an hour away. We also go their for my birthday as well. We've been going there for years and keep seeing most of the same faces. Makes me think the owner provides for his employees as well as keeping everyone happy, which shows. The menu is vast. Items that are vegan are marked as such with an icon, and items without gluten are as well. On Saturday's they have a gluten free vegan buffet. On Sunday's a regular buffet. We usually order off the menu. I almost never drink alcohol (probably had a life times worth when I was younger), but I always get a black berry Mojito..............delicious!


----------

